#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Кино Таиланда в Москве

## Эрнест

Совсем  недавно в Москве проходили дни культуры Королевства Таиланд. Кто знает, какие фильмы показывались там в рамках фестиваля тайского кино? И кто что смотрел?

----------

